# JScrollPane Opaque



## Hiragana (14. Jun 2006)

Hi ich versuche eine JList auf der eine JScrollPane Liegt durchsichtig zu kriegen.
ich habe bei beiden Opaque false gesetzt, aber das resultat ist nicht gerade zufriedenstellend.
Es bleibt nähmlich ein nicht durchsichtiger grauer Hintergrund


----------



## The_S (14. Jun 2006)

tjoa ... pech hät ich gesagt  :autsch: 


poste halt mal bitte code, hellsehen kann hier keiner  :roll:


----------



## Gast (14. Jun 2006)

Hallo,

die Componente JScrollPane besteht selbst aus mehreren Komponenten u.a. aus einen JViewport. Diesen muss man mit setOpaque(false) durchsichtig setzen.


----------



## Hiragana (14. Jun 2006)

thx
bin mitlerweilse auf dem weg zu dem gewünschten ergebnis ^^
jComponentScrollPane1().setOpaque(False)
        jComponentScrollPane1.getViewport().setOpaque(false);
        jComponentPane1.getHorizontalScrollBar().setOpaque(false);
        jComponentPane1.getVerticalScrollBar().setOpaque(false);


jetzt fehlen mir eigentlich nur noch die einzelnen Einträge...also das jede spalte der JList durchsichtig ist..ist das auch möglich?


----------



## thE_29 (14. Jun 2006)

JList.setOpaque() ?!

Wenn du keinen Renderer überschrieben hast, sollte es so gehen!


----------



## Guest (14. Jun 2006)

is gesetzt, funktioniert aber halt nicht ein den cellen der Einträge...da wo keine einträge vorhanden sind ist die Jlist auch durchsichtig


----------



## thE_29 (14. Jun 2006)

Jo, das ist weil der DefaultListCellRenderer da ist 

Ganz vergessen 

Probier das mal


```
JList liste = new JList();
    liste.setCellRenderer(new DefaultListCellRenderer(){
     public Component getListCellRendererComponent(JList list, Object value, int index, boolean isSelected, boolean cellHasFocus) 
     {
       this.setOpaque(true);
       return this;
     }
    
    });
```


----------



## Hiragana (14. Jun 2006)

Das problem ist das damit dann auch die Schrift verschwindet  :/


----------



## thE_29 (14. Jun 2006)

Jo, das is klarrrrrr 

Mhmm... du könntest probieren den Background setzen

this.setBackground(new java.awt.Color(255,255,255,1));

,1 = alpha 100 oder isses ,0 musst gucken!


----------



## Hiragana (14. Jun 2006)

```
jScrollPane1.getViewport().setOpaque(false);
        jScrollPane1.getHorizontalScrollBar().setOpaque(false);
        jScrollPane1.getVerticalScrollBar().setOpaque(false); 
        jList1.setCellRenderer(new DefaultListCellRenderer(){
     public java.awt.Component getListCellRendererComponent(JList list, Object value, int index, boolean isSelected, boolean cellHasFocus)
     {
       this.setOpaque(true);
       this.setBackground(new java.awt.Color(255,255,255,10));
       return this;
     }
```
leider bleibt die Schrift verschwunden Oo...


----------



## Guest (14. Jun 2006)

sry hab was bemerkt ^^

```
jList1.setCellRenderer(new DefaultListCellRenderer(){
     public java.awt.Component getListCellRendererComponent(JList list, Object value, int index, boolean isSelected, boolean cellHasFocus)
     {
       this.setBackground(new java.awt.Color(0,0,0,0.0f));
       return this;
     }
```
hab 1.0f und 0.0f benutzt aber der Text bleibt verschwunden


----------



## thE_29 (14. Jun 2006)

Mh...

Das is ärgerlich...

Hab sowas noch nie probiert.. Von daher kann ich dir net sagen was da hat..


Setz mal JList nicht auf setOpaque!


----------



## Hiragana (15. Jun 2006)

nu sind mir meine Listen verschwunden Oo, ich glaub ich lass es lieber, schwarze streifen sind in akzeptable, da der hintergrund auch schwarz ist XD wenn auch net ganz


----------

